# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Avast Pro Antivirus файл лицензии до 31 августа 2012г.

## PROFISOFT

Avast Pro Antivirus  файл лицензии до 31 августа 2012г.


_скриншот:_




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скачать файл лицензии с: Turbobit

Скачать Avast Pro Antivirus с: Letitbit

Скачать утилиту для полного удаления Avast с: Turbobit
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Этот пост будет переодически обновляться, так что сам антивирус будет всегда со свежими базами..._ 

Как установить файл лицензии:
1.Скачайте антивирус (распакуйте и установите)
2.Скачайте файл лицензии (распакуйте)
3.Перезагрузите ПК.
4.Кликните двойным щелчком по файлу лицензии левой клавишей мыши и нажмите "Да".
**Вот и все, ваш ПК готов к работе (;
_______________________________________________

Спасибо нам не надо ---->  лучше отблагодарите нас чужой монетой

----------


## PROFISOFT

*Для активации антивируса переходите в эту ветку:* Клац
Ключи которые находятся выше - нерабочие.

----------

